# smoking soft cheese?



## dan-0 (Apr 5, 2006)

does anybody ever smoke soft cheeses? like the specialty cheeses that you buy at the grocery store(Ingles).

it seems to me that it would be easy to smoke-you would just have to make sure that it does not get dried out to much.


Has anybody done this before?


----------



## Dutch (Apr 5, 2006)

Dan, one tip for smoking cheese is to freeze it first. When you place it in the smoker, the low heat will thaw out the outer area of the cheese without causing a cheese meltdown. When doing soft cheeses especially, keep an eye on it.

Another tip is to wrap the cheese in cheese cloth. The material of the cheese cloth is coarsely woven and it will allow the smoke to filter through. In the event of a melt down, the cloth will contain most of the cheese thus avoiding a major mess and allowing you to salvage something for your effort.


----------

